# Any good recording programs...



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

...that are Mac OS X compatible? I'm already using Audacity but I'm getting bored with it and I think that there are better programs out there. Any recommendations?


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

What about Garageband?


----------



## Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

We tried Garageband before and we kept getting messages saying "Error..." for some reason. I think we still have the boxset so I might give it another try. Thanks for reminding me.


----------

